# LA Phil Presents Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra – Wednesday, November 11, 8pm at Walt



## bdawes

LA Phil Presents Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra - Wednesday, November 11, 8pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Artists
Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
Nicholas McGegan, conductor
Susan Graham, mezzo-soprano
William Berger, baritone
Cyndia Sieden, soprano 
Jill Grove, contralto
Céline Ricci, soprano
Brian Thorsett, tenor
Philharmonia Chorale, Bruce Lamott, director

Program
PURCELL O sing unto the Lord a new song
PURCELL Chacony in G minor
PURCELL Hear my prayer, O Lord
PURCELL Suite from Abdelazar
PURCELL Dido and Aeneas

America's top period orchestra celebrates one of England's greatest composers; making it even more special is the Walt Disney Concert Hall 
debut of internationally acclaimed Texas mezzo Susan Graham.

For tickets and information, visit LAPhil.com.

Link to program page: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=4001


----------

